# tower trax sat



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone else going? Got a decent group going up tomorrlw around noonish


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The son n law and I are planning to ride at Tower Trax this saturday, 6/23/12. If you see a black Brute and white Brute running together, flag us down. We'd love to share a beer and meet y'all. Hate you can't make it rmax. I'll drink one for ya.


----------



## USEY (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll be there...blacked out brute no stickers 2012 let's drink a beer


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Sounds good Usey. Is there any water at the park? Like to wash off in? We have a creek at CCC, but I know every park doesn't. Boggs & Boulders has a wash rack. Do you know?


----------



## USEY (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes we have great high pressure hoses to wash bikes and self off also a shower house to shower in...the place is gonna ride great this weekend.


----------



## USEY (Jun 18, 2012)

Look for me man ima be sittin on 14" black MSA's 30" monsters and I'm loud as hell (bike)...I'll be there Saturday afternoon and all night


----------



## USEY (Jun 18, 2012)

Redneckrancher420 who are you I live in ponchatoula


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

for sure drink 1 for me ,i will not be able to make it ,but several from BACKWOODZ BOGGERZ are planning on going,they have a cabin reserved


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I got most of my stuff in the truck. I'm gonna load up and head out around 9am. that should put me at the park around 11am. I'll look for you guys. I've got a MIMB sticker on the front of my brute. If you see me, give a wave or something.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

not pontchy but im in hammond. work at ross downing gmc. and ya tower trax has some darn good hoses as well as a "cooling" pond as well me personally refuse to go unless it has a very hard rain. the dust is crazy and the trails need alot of maintenence dont get me wrong its still fun but alot of the holes have become darn near impossible being the center ruts are crazy deep . lol even with my 29.5s i still get hung up alot


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

My son and I are going to tower trax Saturday morning. Anybody else going?


----------



## Tweek (Aug 5, 2013)

We should have 4-6 brutes out there depending on how many people flake out lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Tweek said:


> We should have 4-6 brutes out there depending on how many people flake out lol


theres always that, isn't it? Lol. I'll be on my red brute and my son will be on my rancher project. There's a mimb sticker on the front of my brute. We don't know the park so I'm looking for some folks to ride with. Hope we see y'all out there.


----------



## Tweek (Aug 5, 2013)

Ill keep an eye out for ya, my bike looks almost identical to yours. No word on what time we're meeting yet


----------



## catman3516 (Dec 15, 2013)

ill go but im still 4wheelerless at the moment


----------

